# Starting rally!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there, there are a number of us who do rally here. I don't do much to specifically train for rally since I do other sports as well and incorporate my rally training into the warm ups for other things. 

I am proud of all of the titles I've earned with my dogs, but my main motivator is maintaining and deepening the strength of my relationships with them. It is all part of what I hope is holistically beneficial for each of us.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I had a 'show leash' for Spud, my little chocolate guy below. A slip lead that we only used for training and trials. For real, in the ring, or for practice, he knew the difference in leads. Once the everyday collar came off and the slip lead went on he knew it was 'show time!'.

Of course that only works for Novice, but by then they've got the hang of it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used a particular collar for Lily for serious working. So you can make that sign last beyond novice if you need to!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I think my biggest obstacle is going to be to keep the training going every day, and also to not be put off when I can't reach a goal.


Rally is not so much a 'course', but a series of individual movements. Pebbles will pick up almost any one of these 'dances' in a few tries... in your own living room... not much space required.

You can leap up and do a couple of these movements during any commercial break. That's how easy Rally is to practice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Countryboy you are so right that rally is easy to practice. I just wish more people appreciated that all training is as easy as doing something with the dog during the commercials. I meet too many people who think you need an hour to train. At my house training pops up spontaneously all day long every day for each dog. I had all of my dogs at agility today. We even did some foundation work with Javelin. After about five repeats on each of the things we did he got bored. So imagine how unproductive it would be to try to make him do anything for an hour!

To the OP the biggest thing for me when I started rally was for me to know what the signs were. You should be able to either download a set of the signs with descriptions for your venue or buy a set of cards that will have all of the signs with descriptions. If you do your homework, you and your pup will have a great time with rally. It has been good for me and both Lily and Peeves. It will also be Javelin's first venue.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your good suggestions! 

Of course the most important thing is to have fun with Pebbles!  Hopefully once we get started I'll be able to train in between things like you guys do. It's just difficult to know how and what to train when I'm a complete beginner! I've printed out a leaflet with all the rules, signs and explanations of the signs so I'm really all set! It's going to be a lot of fun! 



Sent fra min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sits, downs, loose leash skills, call front, left and right finishes and stay while you move would get you a great start.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Sits, downs, loose leash skills, call front, left and right finishes and stay while you move would get you a great start.


Thanks!  

Sent fra min SM-G900F via Tapatalk


----------

